# New ghana Miomantis...



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 8, 2006)

Just bought a Miomantis nymph from bug show in York.

Just wondering which are the best heat and humidity conditions to keep it in?

Its just in the tub it came in at present at room temperature until we get home to nottingham. Any advice greatly appreciated.

Cheers, Jo ( John's girlfriend )


----------



## Ian (Apr 8, 2006)

Miomantis are darned easy species to keep. Will be just fine at room temp to 25c. No need for spraying, just provide a few twigs, branches etc.

Also...do you know which supplier it was purchased of? That way might be able to identify the exact species...


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 8, 2006)

i'll post a macro pic in a bit. i'm not sure if my girlfriend knew the guys name, it was from a stall at the York fair, from a man with his son who was also helping to sell them. any ideas?


----------



## Peloquin (Apr 9, 2006)

It was bought from Martin French. I was looking at them myself.

They look a bit like abyssinica but not as stocky.

Not sure but I seem to remember it having stubby wings as well but may be getting mixed up.


----------



## Ian (Apr 9, 2006)

Ah....yea, I was looking at those. He was saying the produce small, stagmomantis like ootheca?

Also...I don't think that kid is his son...I think its just his slave.


----------



## Jackson (Apr 9, 2006)

Ummm, slaves dont get paid THAT much


----------



## Ian (Apr 9, 2006)

No, nor do they get given interest free loans, DAM IT!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 9, 2006)

It was his son - he had same surname as Mr French unless it was a big coincidence....

( Jo - john's girlfriend )


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 9, 2006)

john :

martin has a stub winged Miomantis species and also another Miomantis species he hasnt listed name of.

can anyone tell what ours is from this ? :


----------

